# Prolapsed uterus



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I seen a thing on Facebook about an American Bully with a prolapsed uterus. Does anybody know if this is genetic or not? There was a couple breeders arguing about it and one breeder wants to go ahead and use her for future litters. Any info on this. Apparently the OSU vet thinks she's perfectly healthy to breed. The guy said and I quote "if you push it back in with your fingers she's fine to naturally breed" BLECH!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It is definitely NOT ok! The dog should never be bred! Dog should be spayed after the heat cycle is over. If you read up about it there are issues that could kill the dog...  sad these people are so ignorant. It's like they think anything with a uterus is ok to breed! Ugh.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It is definitely NOT ok! The dog should never be bred! Dog should be spayed after the heat cycle is over. If you read up about it there are issues that could kill the dog...  sad these people are so ignorant. It's like they think anything with a uterus is ok to breed! Ugh.


Exactly!! I was just asking for some info other than google. Google is only as good as the user lol. This poor dog looks sad! A breeder I know bought this female as a pup and this happened to her. The breeder he bought her from said that its a common problem 20 of the 30 females he has bred has and he will take her back and breed her. The breeder said no he is going to get her spayed and the guy threw a fit about it. For being so common I had never really heard about it. It's so sad she looks miserable. His vet recommended her be spayed and NOT bred. The other guy said the vets at OSU that know everything say she's perfectly sound to breed. I'm disgusted!!!! Money, money, money. That's what it's about to him. How can he call himself a "reputable breeder" and A not stand behind his productions and B breed defective dogs. Very very sad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I seen a thing on Facebook about an American Bully with a prolapsed uterus. Does anybody know if this is genetic or not? There was a couple breeders arguing about it and one breeder wants to go ahead and use her for future litters. Any info on this. Apparently the OSU vet thinks she's perfectly healthy to breed. The guy said and I quote "if you push it back in with your fingers she's fine to naturally breed" BLECH!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah that person has been saying that for years. That dude is a dumbass. Prolapsed uteri are common in bullies, mainly because of mentality like that idiot.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

My female Stuka had that issue..spayed and culled from the breeding program....just a happy house dog.


----------

